# Drop In Filter?



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

Has anyone changed out the OEM air filter with a K&N or BMC drop in filter?

If so, do you have a part number?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

not sure K&N or any other company has gotten around to our exact fit BUT here is an intake kit for our MK2 Tigs. 

https://www.leyo-motorsport.com/mk2-tiguan-intake-system


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’m not impressed with that one. Filter on a stick is all it is. Now if you could fit a big 6” filter inside that box clamped to a 6” down to 3” or 2.5” velocity stack, now we’re talking.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Savvv said:


> I’m not impressed with that one. Filter on a stick is all it is. Now if you could fit a big 6” filter inside that box clamped to a 6” down to 3” or 2.5” velocity stack, now we’re talking.


hahaha i mean, im not disagreeing with you...but its all we got haha.

also...isnt that every intake? just a filter on a stick?


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

Lots of people on the MK7 Golf R have been using the aFe Pro Dry S - it is washable and no oil. I have it on mine 30K in very well built, resistance and easy to maintain.

https://afepower.com/stock-replacement-and-universal-performance-air-filters


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

balesm01 said:


> Lots of people on the MK7 Golf R have been using the aFe Pro Dry S - it is washable and no oil. I have it on mine 30K in very well built, resistance and easy to maintain.
> 
> https://afepower.com/stock-replacement-and-universal-performance-air-filters


Hi. Does it fit and drop right into the Tig mkII?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> hahaha i mean, im not disagreeing with you...but its all we got haha.
> 
> also...isnt that every intake? just a filter on a stick?


I'm sure the big dawgs will come out with some stuff soon enough.

And no. Guys like 42 Draft Designs and Evolution Motorsports have been making intake kits that utilize a velocity stack with a giant filter on them. The stack uses some crazy Bernoulli principles to accelerate the air velocity and provide more laminar airflow, vs the intakes that have a standard filter clamped to an end of a pipe. These are the ones you see the biggest performance gains on, even on cars that aren't turbocharged.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

<flame suit on>

I’m going to be skeptical of any tuner that claims HP/TQ increases for their filter products without dyno graphs. In fact, multiple runs with both baseline and modded, properly normalized for standard deviation. 

Let’s just think about R&D cost of real “crazy Bernoulli principles”. You will need expert in fluid dynamics and simulation time to perfect your design. A Formula 1 team will likely spend tens or hundreds of thousands on their intake and exhaust flows. 

http://www.f1-forecast.com/pdf/F1-Files/Honda/F1-SP2_10e.pdf

Do we really expect typical VW tuner to go to such lengths for an intake sold at 350 or $600 each? Given market saturation with these products, what would be the number of units to recoup real R&D and make profit?

I’m really curious. 

</flame suit>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

JohnPhotography said:


> Has anyone changed out the OEM air filter with a K&N or BMC drop in filter?


My question would be - Has anyone shown any evidence that a different air intake will improve anything? VW has a history of designing very good Cold Air Intake systems for their cars. Ours is actually a ram air system on the highway. I have no reason to believe that an overpriced aftermarket intake will do anything more than increase noise level. I will not waste money on "bling" unless there is a known (proven) benefit. Sometimes aftermarket intakes (and exhausts) alone can change the noise the engine makes but they rarely change performance very much. I prefer quiet when cruising. 

In my opinion the one thing that aftermarket CAIs do best is to transfer money from your wallet to someone else's wallet. Better air flow can make a slight difference in normally aspirated engines, but our turbochargers can deliver all the necessary air with almost any intake.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

JohnPhotography said:


> Hi. Does it fit and drop right into the Tig mkII?


I will check directly this weekend and let you know.


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

It seems that it depends on the air intakes. For example, on the MK1 Audi TT the air intake was so restrictive that after installing a good aftermarket one you just fill the difference with a butt-dyno. With a good intake you could get close to 10hp extra.

Similarly in MK6 Golf R - a good intake did make a few more hp (2-5hp) and allowed stronger pulls at higher rpm. 

On the MK7 Golf R (MQB) however VW did a great job with the intake to start. Spinozaman did most of the testing for the MK6 and MK7 (very accurate - search in the forums)) and for the MK7 did not see any benefits at all between stock vs modified intakes.

I have to agree with others in here that to spend lots of monies on expensive intakes will not change much - if any. Possibly more engine and turbo noise...

That being said I will still drop a good dry filter...


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

bateau said:


> <flame suit on>
> 
> I’m going to be skeptical of any tuner that claims HP/TQ increases for their filter products without dyno graphs. In fact, multiple runs with both baseline and modded, properly normalized for standard deviation.
> 
> ...


I think you’re thinking on the extreme end of things. No one selling $300-500 intakes is optimizing every aspect of an intake system because of course, every car they get installed on will be slightly different. Whereas in professional race teams they will fine tune every part to THAT car. 

That being said, the “crazy Bernoulli principle” isn’t all that far-fetched and hard to understand. And, it’s not something that needs matched to every car. It just does what it’s supposed to do on every car, and that’s outperform a filter clamped to a straight cut end of pipe. The shape of the bell mouth creates a low pressure zone at the outer edge and accelerates air toward the center. It also smoothes the airflow through the entire ID of the piping. On standard filter-on-sticks, there are small eddies of swirling air, causing turbulence, and thus slowing down the onrush of air through the MAF. Many of these stacks ARE designed in CFD software. It’s not that the whole intake system goes through the design you’re thinking of. 

I’m trying to think waaaaay back to my 1.8T days. I actually did intake tests running VAG-COM logs, comparing a stock airbox, an EVOMS v-stack intake, open intake (just a filter on the turbo), and also a common cold air intake. The MAF readings in g/s were at the absolute highest on the EVOMS intake, and boost response was the second quickest. Quickest of them all was the open intake method which obviously did not register any MAF readings.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Found my old thread:

 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=2600865#/topics/2600865

The old photos don’t show up but they were screenshots of the VCDS data logs. This sums up what I previously said. You’ll see some gains at lower rpm with the velocity stack, but the big benefits come on larger turbo setups. I was also young and poor at the time and would rather deal with CEL’s and no ASR/ESP than spend $300+ on an intake :laugh:


----------

